# Asai Kata



## dancingalone (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't do Shotokan but I will admit I like many of Asai Sensei's kata creations like the Junro series.  Anyone study these forms?  Do they have specific bunkai that Asai intended or are they meant more to practice movement and motion?


----------



## Rolls_Royce_Phantom (Nov 10, 2009)

I cannot testify to the intention of placing bunkai within the system, although from what I have seen it would indicate so. In truth, any application or form can be translated to principle execution but it gets more difficult finding someone who can say for sure that is the historical intent of the form.


----------



## Rolls_Royce_Phantom (Nov 17, 2009)

*bump*


----------

